# S.S. Badger State



## 216289 (Jan 4, 2018)

http://www.statesmarinelines.com/ships/badger_state.htm
http://www.usmm.org/badger_state.html
Disposition Date	Comments
1970	12/26/69: Abandoned in Pacific after explosion in cargo.
1/5/70: Sank 40.11.06 N, 167.46.2 W, about 1,500 mi NW of Hawaii.

U.S government investigators who inquired into the explosion on the BADGER STATE criticized the procedure used to stow bombs on board. 

Captain Charles T. Wilson of the SS Badger State---
Shipped with this "master" aboard the wreck of the S.S. American Wheat. 1972/73, my first berth as chief mate. The AM was an old coal collier that the family Alioto owned.

Wilson was a "please advice" captain. -- wind and sea force 1 please advise -- wind and sea force 7 please advise -- wind and sea force 12 please advise. The reply from States -- your discretion.
Ran into a blow between Hawai'i and Frisco. Ask captain Wilson if he was going to sink the old tub. Changed course to relieve the vessel.
Reading these two reports and what Wilson told me, are not the same.
--- many men were washed away in 30 foot seas -- Fourteen crewmen were picked up -- Wilson said that the Captain of the Khian Star was a German and would not retrieve the dead and seeing the "bobbing" heads troubled him.

I shipped as Second in the wreck of the S.S,. John C. a C-2, Atlantic Carriers, 1967/68 making the same run from Port Chicago to Nam. Captain, Chief and 8X12 third mate were never 100% sober. 12X4 third and I keep the old gal afloat. There is more to this "story" but I have board all a bit much. Aloha (POP)


----------

